# Circuito de pedal de expresión para pedalera Korg Ax3g



## rodrigob (Jul 15, 2011)

hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro , quería saber si alguien sabe como armar el circuito de un pedal de expresión para la pedalera Ax3g de Korg. 
Yo buscando en internet encontré un circuito para esta msima pedalera reliazado por alguien que en videos muestra como funciona. El tema es que yo arme el mismo circuito pero no anduvo . 

Circuito:







acá les dejo el link donde esta el post de la pedalera: 

http://en440.com.ar/contruye-tu-wah-wah-casero/

SI alguien sabe y me puede sugerir alguna recomendación les agradecería.

Saludos!


----------



## rodrigob (Jul 17, 2011)

el pedal de expresión de esta pedalera es para regular el volumen y para wah wah


----------



## Xander (Jul 17, 2011)

rodrigob dijo:


> hola a todos! soy nuevo en el foro , quería saber si alguien sabe como armar el circuito de un pedal de expresión para la pedalera Ax3g de Korg.
> Yo buscando en internet encontré un circuito para esta msima pedalera reliazado por alguien que en videos muestra como funciona. El tema es que yo arme el mismo circuito pero no anduvo



Hola, y bienvenido.

Que yo sepa el pedal de expresion de la serie ax de korg es optico, me refiero a que no utiliza potenciometro...

En el video se ve que funciona, lo que me sorprende...si "eso" funciona, puede que algo conectaste mal (pero en mi interior no creo que funcione)...

...es posible que subas algunas fotos de lo que armaste?, y como lo conectaste?, que potenciometro usaste...etc...

...aunque insisto, la serie ax utiliza pedales opticos, saludos.


----------



## rodrigob (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok en cuanto pueda armo otra vez lo que hice y subo el esquema...
El pote que use es uno estéreo lineal ( esa era la otra duda que tenía, si usar mono o estéreo y si usar lineal o logarítmico)..
El circuito optico que tuviera que armar, en caso que se pueda, es muy complejo de hacerlo?

Gracias por al respuesta!  saludos


----------



## Xander (Jul 21, 2011)

Deberías usar uno simple, lineal... lamento decirte que no conozco el diagrama del circuito óptico...pero alguien mas del foro te puede prestar mas ayuda que yo


----------



## phakuphaku (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola que tal... es mi primer respuesta asique espero este bien.
Yo busco un pedal de expresion para una pedalera zoom b2 y con lo que encontre hasta ahora, y lo que sé de electronica no le encuentro sentido a tu circuito.... 
Normalmente el "negativo" del plug es el negativo del pedal, y los "positivos" del plug son la IN(pedal) y OUT(pedal) y por eso veo medio loco que la masa sea el punto medio. Yo te diria lo que tengo visto hasta ahora, y es que el punto medio sea el OUT, asi moviendo el pote tendras en un extremo 0 de volumen(osea la salida a masa) y en el otro todo el volumen(in=out).

Espero que si no es a vos, a alguien le sirva, saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Ago 30, 2011)

@phakuphaku ese pote no es para controlar el volumen, sino la profundidad del efecto

Me parece que en el pote lineal se podria cambiar A  por B dependiendo el pote


----------



## phakuphaku (Ago 30, 2011)

Bueno si! desduzco que un teclado no va a controlar el volumen, pero asi como sugeri poner el OUT en medio del pote, vos acabas de sugerir poner en medio el IN (siguiendo con el ejemplo que yo di).

El yeite de la cosa es q para que el aparato vea un cambio, seguro entre los dos terminales que habitualmente son los positivos del plug, debe variar la resistencia entre un valor maximo y 0. El tercer terminal dependera de cada marca.


----------



## feduarg (Ago 20, 2014)

hola a todos, yo tengo la misma pedalera, pero versión para acústica y anoche pude armar el pedal es muy sencillo y facil. se necesita una ficha plug stereo y un pote yo probé con un lineal de 25k y de 100k y anda de maravilla con los dos ya sea rotativo o deslizante, eso depende e la estructura y del mecanismo que se use, la cuestión es que entre el contacto de la punta  y la masa de la ficha plug se conectan los extremos del pote y entre el contacto del medio de la ficha se conecta con el pin del medio del pote. por lo que observe entre la masa y en pin  + de la ficha, la pedalera entrega un voltaje y al conectar el pote con sus extremos se hace un divisor de tension con el pin del medio del pote. y dependiendo del nivel de voltaje que entre al contacto del medio de la ficha hace que varié el volumen de salida o el efecto wah wah


----------

